# Oriskany Report - The Visibility is here and the water is getting warm!!



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We got out on the H2O Below yesterday and headed out to the Oriskany. When we got there, there were aready a few folks on it. It was like a family reunion out on the O. It was good to see Jeff, Schleppy, Shane, Mike, and Bubba. It was like getting the gang back together. Anyway, the visibility has been amazing the last couple of days out on the O. It was easily 100 ft or better. I rolled over the side of the boat to tie in yesterday and could see divers swimming around on the flight deck at 135ft. The water temp is also coming up. I got 70 on the surface and 69 at depth. So now is the time to come and dive the Oriskany, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *spearfisher (4/28/2008)*We got out on the H2O Below yesterday and headed out to the Oriskany. When we got there, there were aready a few folks on it. It was like a family reunion out on the O. It was good to see Jeff, Schleppy, Shane, Mike, and Bubba. It was like getting the gang back together. Anyway, the visibility has been amazing the last couple of days out on the O. It was easily 100 ft or better. I rolled over the side of the boat to tie in yesterday and could see divers swimming around on the flight deck at 135ft. The water temp is also coming up. I got 70 on the surface and 69 at depth. So now is the time to come and dive the Oriskany, you won't be disappointed.


Thanks for the report Rich. I have not been out in about a month and the viz was horrible back then. I need to get out bad. Hopefully soon.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Was out there Sat. and it was beautiful


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

last time was out there the viz sucked as well. i will have to go out again soon to get a better opinion

Sniper Spear-it


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay guys, that's enough. I don't want to read all about the great conditions when I can't be out there as well. :banghead

Seriously; glad to hear the season is getting off to a good start. Sniper, how is that BC working out for you ?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Awsome! Thanks for the deal!!! Dove it Saturday and it was great.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I dove it saturday and the viz WAS great. 

Strange. A dive charter captain told me the day before it was terrible, and only 10 feet. Wow. What a differnece a day can make..I guess.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

sounds great. hey rich we need to do another night dive on the O. as well as shoot some more fish, well i need to shoot more. not just one fish. had my gun a year still looks new. man can i take care of my stuff.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah Martin, that is still one of the best dives I have ever done. That was trully an amazing experience. I'm definitely game for doing it again.


----------



## lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (May 1, 2008)

The Oriskany, I have heard of that. 

Is it anything like the Spiegel Grove? I dove that last summer. It was really cool! Lots of marine life. 

Is the Oriskany a cool place to dive?


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

> *lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (5/2/2008)*The Oriskany, I have heard of that.
> 
> Is it anything like the Spiegel Grove? I dove that last summer. It was really cool! Lots of marine life.
> 
> Is the Oriskany a cool place to dive?




It's a cool place to dive as long as you're there.:bowdown


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

The Oriskany is one of the greatest dives I have ever made. If you loved the Spiegle, then you would love the Oriskany. It's literally twice the size of the Spiegle.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah the speigel is a nice dive but on the O you can shoot some fish.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

The Oriskany is a sweet dive!! Lots to see there.

Check out our website below, and under the "video" section, theres is one on the Oriskany with some pretty decent footage of a lot of the super structure!


----------

